
Bug (Unix Epoch Y2k) - mhasbini
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1213500585716006912
======
simonblack
Storm in a teacup. It's (pretty much) just a matter of increasing the number
of bits in the epoch-counter, and a recompile.

In fact, just adding ONE more bit to the epoch-counter would put off any
problems for another 68 years. TWO extra bits and it delays any problems for
another 200 years at least.

 _Doubling_ the number of bits (32 to 64) puts off the problem for MILLIONS of
years.

[And I don't think that humans will still be around by then.]

